# GPS suggestions



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, I tried searching for this but came up empty handed. I thought this would be a good place to ask because I know people on here like to head out west and chase mulies with their bow. Does anyone have, or has anyone seen a GPS unit that shows township/range/section coordinates? I just think that would be the ultimate way to navigate the grasslands so you can be certain you're staying on public land. I guess my grandpa was out one year chasing a big buck and some guy told him he was on private land. But he knew the area/map well enough to call BS on the guy and told him he KNEW he was hunting grasslands and the guy couldn't do much after that. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm a land surveyor in ND, and I've never seen a GPS base map that has actual coordinates for boundary lines/ corners. If you find one, let me know... it would be very helpful for me!

If you're hunting on state or federal land, the governing body may (depending on when the boundaries were surveyed) have Lat/ Lon data on various section corners, quarter corners, etc. With the advent of GPS equipment being used for boundary surveys in the last ten years, it is possible that you could get a map with the coordinate information shown.

Keep in mind that the coordinate information that may be provided would likely be in State Plane coordinates, not Lat/ Lon. Still, you could convert it, and then apply the information to your handheld GPS. (keep in mind, your accuracy is +-20')

If there hasn't been a survey done, I doubt any jurisdiction will want to give you boundary coordinates that they are unsure of. The liability in saying that "this is the property line" is a big one... one that not many will take lightly. You can't imagine the number of surveys I have done over boundary disputes concerning hunting land.

Good luck to you... please keep us posted in what you find!


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

If you order maps thru MyTopo and probably others you can request that the UTM grid is printed on the map. UTM, if you are not familiar is a 1000 meter square grid that can be selected in your GPS setup as an alternative to lat lon.
Much more accurate and user friendly. I have not had a GPS set on Lat Lon for 10 years. Study up on this and get familiar. You can look at your position on your GPS and coordinate to within 10 meters on the map. Very slick. A friend of mine made a plastic grid coordinator. Email me if you want one. I think they are $8.00.
We were elk hunting and would find remote springs. Take the grid to the map and enter the UTM coordinates into the GPS. Hit "go to" and walk right to a seep the size of a pickup.
With a UTM gridded topo (most are now) and your GPS you will know that you are on public or private within 10 meters if the mao is correct.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to bring back this old post but wanted to provide this information as I have an asnwer.

NDTRAX (North Dakota) , MNTRAX (Minnesota), and MTTRAX (Montana) has this information. These GPS maps are for the entire sportsman. Hunting, Fishing, Camping, Hiking, and traveling.

PLSS information including Township, Range, and Section although not a standard feature are available at no extra cost. All the sportsman needs to do is indicate they want the PLSS version when they order. PLSS information tends to clutter the screen a bit, at this point so it is not included by default. There is also a Montana version (MTTRAX) with every parcel of land and who owns it for the entire state.

More information about this product can be found at http://www.koutdoorproducts.com


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

I forgot to mention that even though NDTRAX has the Township, Range and Section, it also has the grasslands already plus the parks, WMAs, WPAs, PLOTS, BLM, State Lands, NWRs and more. You can use the PLSS (PLAT) information for other areas because you will not need it for the Grasslands.

The parcel version of Montana is incredibly cool so you can see who owns every parcel of land. Eventually, this will be available for ND too but this is still a few years out as this data is still be collected county by county.

Good luck hunting.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm actually a proud owner of NDTRAX. I learned about it on this site and went and bought it later that week; definitely $80 well spent.

I'm assuming you got the idea after reading my post, took the idea and ran with it. Send me a pm and I'll get you my address so you can start sending me my royalty checks, obviously I'm just kidding. Great product and I can't wait to put it to use this fall.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Sioux Hockey,

If you don't have the PLSS version and want it, simply PM me and I will send you my mailing address and you can use that version if you don't have it already.


----------

